# Who Would Have Thought This Would Happen???



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is my 4,000th post here at OUTBACKERS.COM.

In light of this...as usual...I have something to say.

Some of you have
~read my rants
~answered my questions
~learned a few things
~took some advice
~offered some advice
~made me laugh
~made me mad
~respected my opinions
~responded to some Moderation prompting
~become Parrotheads (







)
~become good cyber-friends

I never thought there would be so many others with the same goal. Find info, trade stories, compare notes...etc. It's good to find out...there is.

When I signed on here to become a member, there were 3 others. Two were actually Vern's screen names...and one other member who is not active any longer. Camping479 came along days later as well. We were small...but had a common goal. To not be like RV.NET. Vern's idea worked...when others failed.
This place started out a friendly place to share information...and it is still that way now.

Thanks to Vern for giving us this place...and keeping up with it. Especially when life is tossing curve balls at you. Much appreciated.









Thanks to the Moderators for maintaining a sense of order...and acting as a welcoming parade, secretary, police, and advice givers. You go beyond and it shows.









Thanks to the members for all your posts, info sharing, ideas, and for being nice to each other.









Thanks to the Contributors who help keep this place up and running with the latest software, fixes, etc. Way cool!









Thanks to all you who keep me laughing, modding, and up and running. Thanks for being good friends to me. I value you all.

Jolly


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jolly, if I can type fast let me be the first to congratulate you on all the wonderful posts and information you have passed along.

You summarize nicely the unique attributes that make this forum the great place it is promting us all to spend a little time here each day.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Well said!
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on 4000 posts JollyMon! 

I've enjoyed your wit and wisdom from the moment I arrived here









Signed: Another Outbackin' Parrothead


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well said







my moderator mentor









John

And Congradulations on 4000


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

You summarize nicely the unique attributes that make this forum the great place it is promting us all to spend a little time here each day.

Keep up the good work.







[/quote] Ditto!!















You helped to create this site into a wonderful place to gather, and get excellent info, meet new friends. Thanks, and keep it coming... P.J.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW! 4000 - it's great to see how involved you've stayed, even though by now, you've probably answered the same questions hundreds of times......give us all something to work towards!

Thanks, keep the wise words coming, Ali


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Congrats Jolly for hitting the 4000 Mark 
A lot of thanks toward you too
For sharing your wisdom, humor,honesty, recipes and faith in others
Jolly you will always have my highest respect for everything you have done for others and this site

























































That is why I consider this great group my second family

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on 4000 posts. WOW! Keep up the good work on all counts.

Maybe you'll be the first to reach 10,000.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice...4000 times over.

I still remember joining this group and getting a lot of information from you and Y-Guy. The two of you were instrumental in my Outback purchase. Thanks again!

Really wish we could met someday.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations Jolly!

You wisdom and remarks have always been posts that I look forward to.

As for these years of Outbackers.com that have past,

_"Its these changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes

Nothing remains quite the same

With all of our running and all of our cunning

If we couldn't laugh we would all go insane"
_

Dan:fishing1:


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congratulations on 4000! If only I had a margarita right now.....Here is to the Jollyman



























It's waitin' for you. Jump in!

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Congratulations Jolly!
> [_"Its these changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes
> 
> Nothing remains quite the same
> ...


My thoughts exactly!!!!! Funny, I can't hear this song without thinking of Jolly - this guy on a website who I've never met but who has given an enormous amount of himself to making _my _ TT life fuller, safer, and more fun. In fact, much of my confidence in buying Puff AND in towing her came from - who else - but Jolly! Thanks for all you do for all of us and for those of us who are still to come!

In case you _ever _ doubt it - you DO make a difference!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jolly it is us that should be thanking you...all the advice and laughs...

Thank you. It is people like you that makes Outbackers what it is..........great!!!

Gary


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Jolly it is us that should be thanking you...all the advice and laughs...
> 
> Thank you. It is people like you that makes Outbackers what it is..........great!!!
> 
> Gary


Wow!!! Congrats on the posts...thanks for sharing the wisdom!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, Jolly, congrats on reaching that milestone. I remember signing on myself way back when there were less then 200 members, and only two moderators. I also remember when for the longest time, Pete, Steve and myself were the top 3 posters....I don't even know if I'm still in the top 10, but Jolly will always be on top in my book.

Tim

PS....Does Don really have almost 7000 posts.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait to go.
















Thank-you for all of your hard work keeping this forum at great meeting place.

I can hear some Jimmy Buffett









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Pete!

This may be Vern's forum (and Thank You again, Vern!), but in my book you have always been the soul of Outbackers.com. You were Top Dog around here when I joined nearly two years ago, and in my book always will be.

You may have been out posted, but have never been topped!

Congratulations again on 4,000 posts. I am looking forward to reading the next 4,000!

Happy Trails my friend!








PDX_Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Jolly. And I can remember when there would be about 1 post per week on the site if that. I almost moved on as this "Outbackers.com" place seemed to be the dead zone with only like 2-3 people occaisionaly talking to each other. And _you _ were doing most of the talking !!

Thanks for keeping-on, keeping-on, and laying the foundation for what we have become.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Jolly, I forgot to thank you for all of the great dutch oven (D.O.) tips and recipe's!!!!
You are the D.O. King








Mm, Mm, Mm, Mm, Mmmmmmm........








Jim & Steph


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Much love.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I think this calls for a group hug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

From one old timer to another I too would like thank you for all the effort you have put into making Outbackers.com what it is today. Even though I only have few hundred posts, I am here most every single day following the posts and trying to keep up. I could keep up in the early days when we only had a few posts a day but I simply can't keep up these days. I remember the day when you posted on the old Keystone forum about a new web site dedicated to the Outback, I think it was you that posted it or maybe Mike, and I thought to myself I better get over there and check it out. Again, thanks for all you do...

"Some of it's magic"


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Pete,

I'm not one to put much credence in the number of posts someone has. A lot of people post a lot and have very little to say of value and I've taken to ignoring those posters. You on the other hand always have posted wisdom or humor, or common sense, or something practical worth reading. Keep up the good posting.

Thanks and regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Glenn....well said.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"My thoughts exactly!!!!! Funny, I can't hear this song without thinking of Jolly - this guy on a website who I've never met but who has given an enormous amount of himself to making my TT life fuller, safer, and more fun."

Could not have said it better. If not for you, and a lot of others to give the rest of us advice, counsel, and confidence, we's still be sittin' in some *%$^ hotel...

Sluggo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sluggo54 said:


> "My thoughts exactly!!!!! Funny, I can't hear this song without thinking of Jolly - this guy on a website who I've never met but who has given an enormous amount of himself to making my TT life fuller, safer, and more fun."
> 
> Could not have said it better. If not for you, and a lot of others to give the rest of us advice, counsel, and confidence, we's still be sittin' in some *%$^ hotel...
> 
> Sluggo


The OUTBACK....our CONDO on wheels!









Keep on rollin'!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pete

Thanks again for all of your dedication to this site and all of its members.

Thor


----------

